# Prepare subfloor for laminate floor



## rcross (Feb 28, 2010)

My question concerns what material to use to level a plywood sub floor prior to putting down a Pergo laminate floor (pad is already attached to the laminate floor).  Where the sections of plywood meet there is a slight difference and the 4 foot sections of laminate flooring will not be able to lay flat.

The Pergo installation guidelines state, "fill excessive voids or low areas using a Portland cement and latex based leveling compound".   So I bought DAP Flexible Floor Patch & leveler (ready mixed).   The DAP product states, "ideal for filling & leveling surfaces prior to the installation of carpeting, vinyl floor tile or sheeting as well as ceramic or mosaic floor tile".  Laminate floors are not mentioned.

Is there a different product I need to be using?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 28, 2010)

That'll work!


----------



## Con65 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, the DAP product works well if you apply it as the directions indicate.


----------



## Baylee (Mar 13, 2010)

Con65 said:


> Yes, the DAP product works well if you apply it as the directions indicate.



Yes, this will go with the laminate wood flooring. Laminate wood flooring is not an actual wood; it is enormously brunt and grazes defiant. These flooring is also extremely resistant to sunlight, stains and burns and is easy to maintain.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2010)

Baylee said:


> Yes, this will go with the laminate wood flooring. Laminate wood flooring is not an actual wood; it is enormously brunt and grazes defiant. These flooring is also extremely resistant to sunlight, stains and burns and is easy to maintain.



If my floor cannot graze...how will it get its norishment??And i think we will leave the "enormously brunt" statement alone....


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 17, 2010)

andeehunt said:


> Needless to say that DAP product works efficiently if it is applied as directed.


con 65


> Yes, the DAP product works well if you apply it as the directions indicate.



hmmmm, plargarism??or spammer.:agree::hide::agree:  or do I agree??


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2010)

Bring out the HAMMER, hat guy. This ones yours.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 17, 2010)

Boy does that feel good after a hard days work... HOMERUN!!!

Next batter....


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2010)

My ex was enormously brunt and grazes defiant, but she had a nice wapdoodle.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 18, 2010)

> My ex was enormously brunt and grazes defiant, but she had a nice wapdoodle.



Nice wapdoodles are worth their weight in Jack Daniels. I remember a time years ago when I met a gal in a neighborhood bar :beer: that had a great wapdoodle.:banana:  She enjoyed sharing and I appreciated it. After appreciating it a few too many times I learned she had given me the :.

Oh well, it's not important anymore especially at my age. Just reminiscing a little.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2010)

Bud...your the only one that made any sense in this entire thread. Therfore....you get the :trophy:

Nice Job,


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 18, 2010)

I remain: Thankful for penicillin.


----------

